# Anyone going to the National Roofing Convention?



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone made it out to the national roofing expo held by the NRCA in Las Vegas this year? Has anyone gone before?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

When I have money I don't have time. When I have time I don't have money. In other words I am not going to be there.


----------

